# BMX-Shop in Köln



## eHugo (27. Juli 2003)

moin jungs

kennt einer von euch einen laden, in KÖLLEm, wo man BMX-Bikes und zubehör kaufen kann?

schon mal danke im voraus


----------



## frozenfrogz (27. Juli 2003)

BigBoySports ist in Köln.

www.bigboysports.de

Gruß, fro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lagy (27. Juli 2003)

4130 in der ehrenstraße


----------



## doc.snuggles (28. Juli 2003)

In der Ehrenstrasse gibts nen BMX Shop? Seit wann das denn? Muss unbedingt nochmal in Köln shoppen gehen.


----------



## Waldteufel (29. Juli 2003)

Hat der Laden in der Ehrenstraße nicht kürzlich dicht gemacht?


----------



## oakley (29. Juli 2003)

Der Laden heisst sixty five (weil er früher auf der Ehrenstraße 65 war) und ist jetzt auf dem Friesenwall 28-30.  Das sixty five beherbergt im Untergeschoss den BMX-Shop 4130vm. Ich kann ihn nur empfehlen!4130vm


----------

